# 3 children electrocuted in lake



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

There's already a thread open on this:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/children-electrocuted-lake-40444/


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

feel free to close it


----------



## jack7 (Mar 31, 2012)

We as parents must educate their children can go to those places. Those places absolutely can not go.


----------

